# Small mass between shoulder blades



## mohman77 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yesterday while playing, I noticed a small, rubbery mass under my puppy's skin and between his shoulder blades, probably about the size of a quarter. It moves, slips up and down spine but usually sits between the shoulder blades. 

This is new, and I've never noticed it before. It doesn't seem to hurt him or cause discomfort. Of course it really worries me because I wonder if it's a cyst (though usually those are rooted in one place, right?)

His next round of shots is a week from tomorrow.

Any ideas?


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

It could be an reaction site from his last shot or it could be a little abscess from the last shot. I would run him by the vet and have it checked out, if it is an abscess, it needs to be dealt with right away. Keep us posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mohman*

Mohman

When did he get his last round of shots? I'm thinking bump COULD be from that.
I would definitely point this out to the vet BEFORE he gets his second set of shots.
I would call vet and tell them about it tomorrow.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It could be a reaction to a shot if given there.

That particular area is where they put microchips, so he could be having a reaction to that if done recently.


----------



## mohman77 (Mar 13, 2012)

He was at the vet on Monday (4/23) and got his 10 week shots. I will call them in the morning....

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Is your pup micro chipped? That is where the chips are injected. Could be a site reaction. Vaccination sites can swell and be palpable too. My Ike always gets a site reaction from his rabies vac.


----------



## mohman77 (Mar 13, 2012)

An update on this - the mass went away within about a week and seemed to shrink every day, so I decided to wait until his next scheduled vaccination visit (which was today). I talked to the vet about it, and he said that it was a tissue reaction to his shots last time. He classified it as "not abnormal", but nothing to worry about. He said unless his face starts to swell, I shouldn't worry. 

Lando is 19.6 pounds and will be 12 weeks this Friday! Vet stated that he will be around 75 pounds when he's full-grown. I got several compliments at the vet's office on what a good-looking puppy he is, and what great color he has. I will post a pic later. Thanks to everyone for their responses on this. It's nice to have this forum and all of the collective wisdom on here to refer to for first-time Golden owners!


----------

